# Gisi/Scallop Teacher



## SabertoothBunny (Feb 17, 2022)

Does anyone here create small segmented turning blanks? Blanks that could be used for pens, stopper, handles, etc? The Mid-Altantic Penturners Gathering is looking for someone who can do classes on creating gisi or scallop segmented blank at the conference. The event will be March 19-20, 2022 at the Washington Dulles Airport Marriott in Dulles, VA.

If anyone is interested in teaching classes or know of anyone who does that is willing to join us please let me know. There is also room for vendors if anyone has a business and would like to participate or sponsor the event. Finally, everyone is welcome to attend and get tickets at the the conference website: https://midatlanticpens.com

The conference will consist of more than just making pens but pen making is the primary focus.


----------



## alanemorrison (Feb 17, 2022)

I'll do it if they fly me there and back!!


----------



## SabertoothBunny (Feb 17, 2022)

alanemorrison said:


> I'll do it if they fly me there and back!!


While that would be cool, we do not have the ability to do that.


----------



## RichAldrich (Feb 18, 2022)

Contact Mark Gisi in Colorado Springs.


----------

